# Pics of the fake Juicy carrier....



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

OMG!







That looks horrible. I would get the money back and then still post the kind of trash she is selling. Help others before they get taken. That is garbage! I would email the pics to eBay too if you file a complaint. That is ridiculous! Good luck again with everything!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jun 30 2005, 05:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Just happy I warned you from being another victim!! I'll report her, we already sent the pics to her demanding a refund, I'm going to neimans and nordstroms now!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76677
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! As soon as you first told us that you bid on the carrier I went and looked and fell in love with the green carrier! I am glad you shared this with us and prevented me from bidding! Petedge has a cute carrier I was looking at. I dont know if I would use it much though, I dont really take him out much and when I do I am carrying him.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jun 30 2005, 08:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome, which carrier is it...I got one and hated it, it was the size for a 2 pound dog, and smelled like cheap plastic...errrrrrr
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76735
[/B][/QUOTE]

The croc and the leopard looking carriers were cute, but I wouldnt be surprised if they didnt smell like plastic! Which one did you get from there? Just a tip...buy the clothes a size bigger, I measured Rex and he measured to wear a xs or s so I got small, with his hair he could have used a medium. The smalls are a little snug and if they shrink they wont fit! I will have to wash them in cold.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm not sure how you paid for the bag, but if you used paypal there is up to 1,000 dollar protection. Here is the link to see if you are eligible. Good luck!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Same thing happened to me on Ebay,







I didn't pay too much so I didn't bother trying to get a refund. I wonder if we bought it from the same seller? So many people were disappointed that their rating went from 100% to about 85%! Live and learn I guess









Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

You know, just because a product is fake doesn't mean it has to be of shoddy quality, you know? -_- I mean, if you are selling a product, legitimate or not, it should meet some sort of standard. Sheesh...good luck!

~Elegant


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

OMG...what a mess. I am so sorry for you. 
I have never bought anything from ebay...I'm just chicken I guess. 
But many people have gotten really good deals there. 
I just know the same thing would happen to me that happened to you and I would not be a 'happy camper'. 
I hope things work out well for you. 
I would notify ebay because this is definitely a 'rip-off'.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 30 2005, 09:32 PM
> *I got it from foxykatfootwear, most of the people were so taken that they thought it was real!  I didnt pay through paypal, just a check...thanks Rex, I was looking at the closed one thats tan and brown, the clothes are very small, how much does Rex weigh?  Since our dogs only going to be 11 weeks, we figured we should get the smallest size for now, thanks for the tip!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76755*


[/QUOTE]

I say you email the seller the Ebay policy on counterfeit products, it helped me get my money back after I got taken by a lying seller and bought a fake Louis Vuitton dog carrier that was a horrible replica. I did pay throught PayPal though. 

Ebay Counterfeit Policy

Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jul 1 2005, 12:48 AM
> *You know, just because a product is fake doesn't mean it has to be of shoddy quality, you know?  -_-   I mean, if you are selling a product, legitimate or not, it should meet some sort of standard.  Sheesh...good luck!
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76763*


[/QUOTE]

The only "problem" is that if the care were taken to make fakes with the same quality materials and workmanship as the real ones, then the price would be as expensive as the real ones, too. So, if we want a quality bag we should buy a real one that has a brand name behind it and is from a reputable store.

P.S. Can you tell that I am passionate about disliking fakes!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Angel, I had my first experience with Ebay last week and it, too was a bad one. I guess the law of averages doesn't prevent the first experience from being bad.

I ordered a 2 piece Wilton cake pan set and received the wrong pan. It was a single pan and not the style I ordered. I went to My Ebay and there was my two piece pan set, clearly pictured in the "You Won" window.

Oddly, at 2 am the next morning I received a reply from the seller with a link to ebay showing the single pan, the wrong pan, in the "You Won" window.

?????????

Ebay replied saying they couldn't find the transaction and referred me to their various policies. Big help.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have bought quite a few things on eBay and had great experiences every time. I also have sold quite a few items and it is fun and has been a great experience, so far!! Sorry you guys have had bad luck..... 

BTW, I always pay with PayPal and I only accept PayPal... I feel it offers some measure of protection......


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Even though this has been "resolved" in your case, this seller should still be reported to ebay. This seller now has made a smaller profit (providing you actually receive the money) but continues to sell fake bags without a problem. They will be able to change any negative feed back reporting the situation has been resolved. No one will be the wiser. You can buy these fake Juicy bags from the suppliers in China for less than half of the "resolved" price that you paid. Personally, I would have taken the refund and gotten a nicer bag elsewhere or saved up another $100 to get a real one. But that's my personal choice. I just hate to see ebay sellers like this one take advantage of people.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jul 2 2005, 11:04 PM
> *...Just wanted to drop in and say when we emailed the seller she offered a refund or half off!  We took the half off deal since the purse is now only 80 bucks!  Happy ending, but I'm still staying away from ebay! lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77391*


[/QUOTE]

eBay has plenty of great "deals" and honest sellers. However it is definitely a "buyer beware" situation. You have to know what to buy and from whom to buy it.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 5 2005, 10:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eBay has plenty of great "deals" and honest sellers. However it is definitely a "buyer beware" situation. You have to know what to buy and from whom to buy it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78189
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have had 61 great experiences on eBay since 1998 and one iffy experience, where a Barbie was listed as mint in mint box and the box and when I got it, it had a few slight scratches on it....well then it wasnt a mint box. She offered a refund, but it wasnt worth it. I stay away from anyone with any negative feedback too! Usually once a company, any company does bad by me I stay away from it, for instance, my car got hit in the walmart parking lot many years ago, our walmart is very trashy...I never went back! SO I definately understand where you are coming from Angel. Are you going to even be able to use the bag? Can you fix it up any?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoriMalte_@Jun 30 2005, 09:22 PM
> *I'm not sure how you paid for the bag, but if you used paypal there is up to 1,000 dollar protection.  Here is the link to see if you are eligible.  Good luck!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76745*


[/QUOTE]
I believe Paypal protects the seller, not the buyer. We had an issue and paypal couldnt help us. *cuss words inserted here*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't get any pictures that Angel posts to come up. They all have the box with the red x.







Even when I right click and "show picture" it doesn't work.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I joined eBay on Jan 7, 2005. Since then, I have received 208 positive feedbacks and I am sure there are many more purchases that I haven't received feedback for. I do a lot of my shopping on eBay and I can honestly say that my bad experiences are under 5. 

If you are to buy from eBay, you need to be educated about the products you are purchasing. You need to learn to ask the right questions to make sure you are getting what you want. You need to check out each seller before bidding.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The pictures in this thread are no longer showing for me either. They did show fine the other day.......


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jul 5 2005, 03:51 PM
> *Thats weird!  Must be because I deleted them from my gallery, sorry I didnt have enough space
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78317*


[/QUOTE]

Yes, that is why. The SM Gallery is best used to show off your baby's photos.... You should set up an account (free) with a hosting company such as Image Cave for images in your posts. They give you 10 MB of space. I have been using it for months and have only used 2 MB. It is really easy to use... a total no-brainer. Image Cave


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Just butting in here to say that I love Catcher's avatar photo! What a devilishly cute expression!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------

